# Garmin 705 waterproof?



## KMan (Dec 30, 2003)

is the 705 waterproof? If I'm caught in downpouring rain, the 705 should have no water issues? Just want to make sure.

Thanks
www.MLKimages.com


----------



## Margaritaman (Aug 25, 2008)

yes. you can drop it in the creek for a few minutes without worry. don't go scuba diving with it though.


----------



## nugzboltz (Apr 8, 2007)

The 305 manual says that it is waterproof for something like "30 ft underwater for 20 min" or so, and I imagine the 705 would be the same.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

GPS Magazine Hands On Review



> The entire Edge 705 casing is sealed to protect the unit from the elements (the Edge 705 is waterproof rated to IPX-7 standards, meaning it can be completely submerged in water for up to 30 minutes).


This also has many excellent screen shots!


----------



## alamere (Dec 15, 2007)

I put mine through the clothes washer. Found it before it hit the dryer. Was fine.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I would suggest if you push those waterproofness limits, you pull the batteries out and dry it off. My 76CSx (same waterproofness rating) got thrashed in a river for awhile before we got it (and the canoe it was lashed to) unpinned from the rock. It still worked, but water got inside. By the time I got home, it did not work. So I removed the batteries and trained a hairdryer on it...and then let it sit about 24hrs before reinstalling the batteries. It fired back up then, but it definitely had me worried.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

NateHawk said:


> I would suggest if you push those waterproofness limits, you pull the batteries out and dry it off. My 76CSx (same waterproofness rating) got thrashed in a river for awhile before we got it (and the canoe it was lashed to) unpinned from the rock. It still worked, but water got inside. By the time I got home, it did not work. So I removed the batteries and trained a hairdryer on it...and then let it sit about 24hrs before reinstalling the batteries. It fired back up then, but it definitely had me worried.


You can flood it with rubbing alcohol to soak up the water too, will not hurt the electronics. Just dry it will before turning it on.

The 705 is sealed battery, so you cannot remove it easily.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

The battery compartment on mine is supposedly sealed, too...but plenty of water still got in. This was no simple dunking, either, but a straight thrashing. Still, important to check IMO, anytime the GPS gets wet from more than a rain shower.


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

If the rubber mini USB port cover is not on tightly then water can get inside the 705.


----------



## Margaritaman (Aug 25, 2008)

Resist said:


> If the rubber mini USB port cover is not on tightly then water can get inside the 705.


You definitely don't want your rubber to be loose.


----------



## HuffyPuffy (Jun 9, 2008)

Resist said:


> If the rubber mini USB port cover is not on tightly then water can get inside the 705.


Since it is just a plug, it fell out of mine in the first week, poor design IMHO.


----------

